# film school, or not film school?



## DeepD (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I moved to London to attend a MA in filmmaking.
Film schools like LFS or MET film school are too expensive to me (really, really expensive) and attending NFTS is almost impossible... so I think to attend a film course at a university, but there are so many and I don't know which one is better.
For example, I know that UCL is one of the best school (how much is the annual fee?) or Central Saint Martins is very good too.
What do you think? Which is the best university (not just between these two) for stuying filmmaking?

Besides, I read many threads on internet from people who complain having waste years studying in film school, and being unemployed for years after the graduation. Moreover, I met a guy graduated at LFS, He is in the same situation, (sometimes he works as assistant editor)
so I would ask you also this:
is better to attend a MA in filmmaking, or spending those years making experience in any projects I can, as a runner, assistant, cameraman, whatever?
I moved here with a strong desire to attend a professional course, but now I am starting to think carefully about it. On the one hand I think that attending a MA could be good to further improve my knowledge and It could (COULD) be a good start to search a job in this field.
On the other hand, I don't want to spend two/three years studying and then realize that I wasted my time.
To sum up, if I don't attend a film course, I will start the work as a runner and then go on looking for better job in a bigger production, time by time... and if I attend the course, I will do the same after the graduation.

what do you think about it?


Thank you so much to anyone will reply me


----------



## crissg (Jan 20, 2014)

Having that foundation knowledge after going to a film school really helps...even if its just a short course or six month intensive or SOMETHING. It helps knowing what to do in a variety of roles as you're getting experience in the industry and also how to act on set.


----------



## Markus Plawszewski (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello DeepD, it's definitely a good idea to attend a film course. I did the same in Germany at the Baden Wurttemberg Film academy. I studied Wissenschaft (science) and Technik (Technology) with a focus on imagefilm. And now I am doing good. If you want check out: http://www.mp-film.com Wish you all the best, Markus


----------



## Bhushan Mahadani (Aug 29, 2014)

To me basic knowledge of filmmaking and screenwriting is must., but what counts is experience. I suggest you to try to learn filmmaking on your own and work as an intern at a production company. The money you will save from not going to film school invest in a good camera. 
www.bhushanmahadani.com


----------



## Bettina Smith (Sep 25, 2014)

Practical-wise, why don't you try to experience working as a runner rather than wasting years on studying in film schools? Besides, it's just the same. As what you've said, "To sum up, if I don't attend a film course, I will start the work as a runner and then go on looking for better job in a bigger production, time by time... and if I attend the course, I will do the same after the graduation." Point taken. If you study and graduate, you have a bigger chance of getting into bigger production company but you'll still start from zero. You'll do the same as what you will do if you don't study. Starting from small positions to a small company and finally getting there. Sometimes, experience is much more important than a diploma. Some people have graduated but doesn't got work opportunities after. Use the time for having work experiences in production and film companies because what you will learn on your experiences might help you rather than studying that later you might not be needing(if you don't have the chance to get employed after graduation).


----------



## Chris W (Sep 26, 2014)

Film school is good for networking. It also opens the door to internships (internships are key) as some places won't allow interns if you're not in school.

Interning is probably the best foot in the door.

Is it possible to get a job in film without going to film school? Sure. 

Anything is possible. The most important thing is to have drive and a good work ethic and most things will fall into place.


----------

